
What's really on the other side of the sea?  a small geographical app shows you - Ranlot
https://ranlot.shinyapps.io/coastlinetrip/
======
Ranlot
Imagine you're standing on your favorite beach and stare straight out into the
sea.

What place on Earth would you really end up in if you followed this path?

And which countries would you cross until you come back home?

